# MES 40 #20070710 - Do you have any opinions on this particular model?



## hkeiner (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi,

I found a guy selling a new (in the box) MES 40 model #20070710 on Craigslist for $275. Before I decide to buy it, I thought I would do a bit of checking to be sure I am not making an obvious mistake at this price. I understand that it has the newer 1200W element and an all SS body, but no remote. 

Any opinions on this particular model at this price?


----------



## cigar smoker (Dec 13, 2010)

20070710 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray


----------



## eman (Dec 13, 2010)

$298 new at sams so your saving a bit but i'd want to plug it in and check it out b4 i'd buy it.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 13, 2010)

eman said:


> $298 new at sams so your saving a bit but i'd want to plug it in and check it out b4 i'd buy it.


What he said. Picked my MES 40 up at Sams on Friday. SS door. black sides, 1200 watt element, heating element access panel, wheels and remote. Thanks again eman.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2010)

You are saving $23.00 and not getting the remote or wheels and getting a last year model... 

Also since you are buying it from a person on Craig's list you would not be getting a warranty from Masterbuilt since it would be considered a used model even if the box has never been opened...

So is the $23.00 you would be saving REALLY a SAVINGS?


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 13, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> You are saving $23.00 and not getting the remote or wheels and getting a last year model...
> 
> Also since you are buying it from a person on Craig's list you would not be getting a warranty from Masterbuilt since it would be considered a used model even if the box has never been opened...
> 
> So is the $23.00 you would be saving REALLY a SAVINGS?


Oh yeah + 2 yr extended warranty  $29.00


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 14, 2010)

Guys,

Thanks for the information and sanity check. My initial thought was that the $275 price was OK because the #20070710 model is worth more than the Sam's model because it is ALL STAINLESS STEEL outside while the Sam's model #20070810 has black painted sides and top. Also, the Masterbuilt home page shows a $429 price for the  #20070710  model. Lastly, I do not live near a Sams or have a Sams membership so I would need to pay another $35 or so for a membership andthen have the unit shipped. The Sam website currently indicates that their  #20070810   model unit is in "out of stock for delivery" status. I didn't know if this status is temporary or if it means that the Sams price of $298 is onluy for "in store pickup" all of the time.

Anyways, I am going to offer the seller a bit less than $275 now and see if he accepts. I really do like to look of the ALL STAINLESS STEEL model.

Thanks again for your thoughts on this.


----------



## eman (Dec 14, 2010)

Just to let you know that the model # you listed IS NOT the all stainless body and door.

 The 20070710 is the predicesor to the 20070810. It is the 2009- 2010 model .It has the 1200 watt element and the access panel to the heating element but no wheels or remote. Both the 710 and 810 have the stainless door and black body.


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 14, 2010)

I did ask the seller specifically if the body was all stainless steel and he said yes but now it appears that is not possible with the model number #20070710. I guess I should get back to him and ask him to visually look at the smoker inside the box an see what is what. Either he has the model number wrong or he didn't actually look at the smoker inside the box before.  Further, if the #20070710 is exactly the same as Sam's #20070810 model, then the $429 price on the Masterbuilt website for the #20070710 is a "bit" overstated and misleading as to a reasonalble price. Either way I should sort things out with him as to what he has before negotiating on a fairer price.

By the way, is there even a "MES 40 with window" model  that has a stainless steel body?

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## eman (Dec 14, 2010)

It was advertised as all stainless by cabellas . But it is not . the wiki section on this site has a list of models and what they are .


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 14, 2010)

I called Masterbuilt support and asked them whether the #20070710 model (as shown on their website) has a black body or a stainless steel body. I pointed out to the support person that the picture on their website does make it look like the #20070710 model has a black body. The support person said that the #20070710 model definately had an all stainless steel body. Now I am a bit uncertain (again) as to what is what. I am waiting to hear back from the Craigslist seller after he looks at the smoker in the box.

I may appear to be a bit obsessive over this, but I figure that if I can snag an "MES 40 with window and all stainless steel body" for $250 or so, I might want to do that. If it has only a black body, then I would not be so interested at this price. Perhaps someone that has purchased a #20070710 model can comment on whether their unit has a SS body and if so, where they bought it.

Again, thanks for the info


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2010)

Hkeiner,

There is a guy "Texacajun", on this forum who has been making a study on the model numbers. He got many, if not all from guys who have purchased the various models.

Below is what it says about the one you're talking about, and the link to his list.

The girls at Masterbuilt told me the only difference between the #311 and the #411 was the model number was different, and they told me they were both all stainless steel, inside and out, so you really can't go by what they say. Since the #411 at Cabela's is ALL SS, and the #311 at Sam's has black outside walls and top, I would imagine they're wrong on this one too.

*20070710--- SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray*

*The link I put here didn't take you to the right place, so below is the whole list from Texacajun:*

(30 inch units)

ESQ30B older recalled, black door, no adjustable damper, 650 Watt    heating element, ? wood chip tray  

ESQ30S older recalled, stainless steel door, no adjustable damper,  650  watt heating element, ? wood chip tray  

BCESQ30B black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

70070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

71070106 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

72070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip trayy  

72070206 ? door, 650 or 800    watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070106 black door/no window,  650 watt heating element, no heating element access   door, large wood chip tray    

20070107 ? door, 650 or 800    watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070206 stainless steel door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray   

20070307 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070409 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070411 SS door/with window, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, remote control, wheels/handle, with heating element access door,small wood chip tray  

20070507 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070509 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070511 ? door, 650 or 800    watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070609 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070709 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070809 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray   

20070110 SS door/with window, Black body, 800    watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071407 camouflage door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071507 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray (Canada)    

20071607 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071610 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray (Canada)    

20071707 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071710 black door/no window, 800    watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071810 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20072010 black door/no window, bass pro on door, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

(40 inch units)

70070107 ? door, 800  Watt    heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

71070107 SS door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

72070107 ? door, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070108 SS door/no window, SS body, 800 Watt    heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070208 black door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070211 SS door/with window, black body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070311 SS door/with window,SS body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070407 SS door/no window, ? body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door,? wood chip tray

20070408 SS door, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070508 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray

20070608 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070707 SS door/? window, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070708 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070710 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray

20070807 black door/? window, back body,  800  Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070810 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray

20070907 ? door, 800 Watt  heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071009 SS door/with window, black body, 800 Watt    heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071010 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071109 SS door/with window, SS body, 800 Watt    heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071110 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt  heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071210 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071310 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071410 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071510 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

(30 analog/with legs)

20070210 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070410 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070510 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070610 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

(24 inch units) non digital

20070109 650 Watts heating element

20070209 650 Watts heating element

20070308 650 Watts heating element

20070309 650 Watts heating element

20071008 650 Watts heating element


----------



## sactoroy (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone, first post but recent lurker.  I just bought this exact same model from Cabela's and can assure you that it has a SS body.  As you may recall, Cabela's advertised Model #311 in their Thanksgiving Day flyer for $349 (with remote and wheels).  I ordered it online since the closest store to me is in Reno about 90 miles away.  Well, I got #710 instead plus one of the feet broke during the shipping as well as a minor dent in the side.  Long story short, it's no longer on their website, the warehouse has none and they don't know the difference between the two.  They kept saying that it was an in-store offer only.  After several lengthy calls, I negotiated a $100 reduction in the price so that they didn't have to pick it up to process a return and they also gave me a $50 GC for my troubles.


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 15, 2010)

One mystery solved and another mystery created.

The MES 40 #20070710 model really is all stainless steel.  I went and took a look at the MES 40 that the Craigslist guy is selling and saw myself that model number # 20070710  appeared on the label attached to the back of the smoker, I saw myself that the body of the smoker is all stainless steel (not painted black), and I saw that the smoker was originally purchased online from Cabela's (the Cabela's shipping stickers were still on the box). At least now I know what I would be getting for the $250 the guy is now asking for this unit.

The new mystery is why and how the Wiki guide and other sources report that the MES 40 #20070710 model has a black body. It is hard to imagine that Masterbuilt manufactured this model with both stainless steel bodies or black bodies, depending on the retailer. Also, the picture on the Masterbuilt website definately makes it look like the MES 40 #20070710 has a black body. You would think that they would be a bit more carefull when using stock photos to show their products, especially when there are so many variations.

I guess this new mystery does not really matter to those that physically go to the store to see what they are actually getting before buying. But for those that buy on-line based upon what they read on-line or for those that want to keep the Wiki accurate, I thought I would report back on what I found out for this particular model number.

Thanks again to all of you for your feedback, as this discussion caused be to learn a lot more about the MES 40 models (and differences between them) than I initially thought I needed to know to make a good buying decision.

Regards


----------



## jbomx363 (Dec 15, 2010)

Even at $250, not worth buying used. If you look at Cabelas "Christmas" catalog, they have the 40" at $379 and I'm not at home right now, but recall it was the all stainless steel model when I was looking at the catalog. There is usually a $20 off coupon and/or free shipping coupon online somewhere that you can get it down to $350. Piece of mind knowing there is a warranty involved is worth the $100 IMO.

*Masterbuilt should be ashamed of themselves *for not having more information available to the consumer on their own website.

I'm still waiting on Christmas for mine, which will be the Sams club deal at $299 + extra warranty even though it's black and stainless or the Cabelas deal if it is truly all stainless.

EDIT: Got home to see the Christmas catalog and the last digits of the model number are X'd out....even though the description says stainless, I am doubting that it's all stainless as Cabelas doesn't seem to have the all stainless online and def. don't have them in the store anymore as I checked the other day.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 17, 2010)

hkeiner, as pointed out the craigslist price compared to a new unit with warranty is a real issue.  However a deal is a deal, and $50 or $75 means more to some than others.  If you are handy and not afraid of mechanical or electrical issues and you get this guy to demo the unit, making sure the elements and control unit work properly.  I would take a remote probe digital thermometer and and amp gauge for the demo.  Use the remote probe to compare the temp between your probe and the control, use a potato or block of wood to insert the probe and keep it in center of rack in middle of cabinet.  A few degrees off is ok.  It needs to run a least 30-60 minutes, you want to see it get up to say 270 the max temp and hold for 15 minutes, then reduce to 225 and hold for 15 minutes.  If the unit can do that it works.

Next check the amp draw, take the reading when the MES heat element is on, it should be close to the listed amp rating on the model/sn plate.

Also inspect the element as close as possible and make sure it isn't cracked.

Verify you are getting all the pieces that go with a MES.

If everything checks out you should be ok.

Remember you are going into to this with the perspective that to save $50-$70 bucks you are rolling the dice and if there is a failure you are willing to fix the problem yourself.  If element goes out that is easy, order a new one from Masterbuilt, if the controller goes out then you have decision, either order a replacement from Masterbuilt or upgrade to PID controller and add new capabilities to your MES (this would be my choice).  If the wiring goes out that is an easy fix too.

There is not a lot of risk here, the beauty of buying a MES is your getting a stainless smoke box.  The controls/elements/wiring will all eventually fail, but thanks to a lot of 3rd party sources on the internet it is easy to find substitutions that not only work but can improve your MES.

I buy stuff all the time that is either reconditioned or used like new, and have saved LOTS of money.  Once in awhile I lose, it was just my turn to be unlucky.  But with the MES then only way you lose is if you can't do the repairs yourself, then it is just a stainless box.  But if you are capable or even willing then you can't lose too much on this deal, and a year from now may be congratulating yourself on a great deal and find for your MES.


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 17, 2010)

Deltatude,

Yes, you think more like I think. These smokers are pretty simple machines. It is not like buying a used car or major appliance that are harder to troubleshoot and have expensive parts. For me, troubleshooting and swapping out a failed component on a car or major appliance is no big deal, so doing this on a simple electric smoker would not be a concern at all. Also, I never ever buy extra warranties when I do buy new stuff (cars, TVs, appliances, etc.) as I prefer to "self insure" and take the long term bet that I will be ahead. Plus the replacement parts for the MES 40 are not that expensive. Like casinos, companies that offer extra warranties know that the odds are on their side.

This is my way of thinking anyways. Plus, finding an all stainless steel MES 40 available on-line for shipment to my home for $350 or less was not successful. Cabelas is currently asking $399 (plus about $35 extra for shipping) for the newer all stainless steel model with remote and wheels. Tempting, but this is more that I wanted to spend on an all SS MES 40, even with a coupon discount.

Thanks again to everyone for providing information and your opinions on this. Opinions may vary, but the discussion was always very helpful.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 22, 2010)

hkeiner did you buy the MES discussed?


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes I did. The seller still had it in the original box with all parts wrapped, so I unpacked it, plugged it in, and confirmed that it all worked fine before taking it home. The all stainless steel body sure looks nice. It is sitting in my garage now. I am waiting for the weather to clear and some stuff to arrive before I take it outside to do my first smoke. I already installed handles on the sides to make it easier to carry. I bought a 25' 12/3 extension cord, as the MES will be standing about 20' from the closest outlet when in use. I ordered a cover and an AMNS online and they should arrive shortly. The only thing left is to decide if I want to do ribs or a butt for my first smoke and in what proportion to use the hickory and apple dust I am getting with the AMNS.

Thanks again to all of you for the info and advice.  This forum is great....


----------



## texacajun (Dec 23, 2010)

Just a note about this model number 20070710

This model started out as a Black Body with a stainless door.  

The same number then changed to become a Stainless body and stainless door. It is possible that there are two versions of the same product out there at different stores. I will update the *MES model number*   list to reflect this model can be ether a black body or a stainless steel body.

 With those numbers, they have meanings that are fairly simple.

20070710 = (2007 - Masterbuilt Smoker) (07 - 7th version smoker of the year) (10 - Year)

So in this example If you see the last number as a 10, then the design elements will be very similar. Masterbuilt does not specifically brake down features or options within the model number. This is the reasoning behind the confusion on this particular model both having an black body and an all stainless steel body also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank You Texacajun!

Bear


----------

